# Finally got my Kanger TopBox



## JOPO Strydom (24/3/16)

Good Day Ladies and Gents

So i finally got my TopBox, and wow it is just amazing, Ive got the Clapton Coil in and running it on 33W. When i just got it i coughed like you wont believe and then just bam. Its like inhaling love. I love this Orion Moonlight Juice aswell. So now sitting in the Office again Vaping and making everyone jealous, i cant believe how different this is to the Twisp Aero. I wish i started on the TopBox really. Stinkies are a thing of the past. #VapeOn.

I Do have one question tho as this is my real first Vape Device.

When i pull i feel that the Drip Tip is getting hot and burning my lip, is this normal? Should i Change something?

And again i would like to say thank you to everyone who helped and gave me advice. 

As a noob Vaper this is all a lot of info to take in but it is so intriguing to me. I cant wait to learn all these things.

Thank you to this great Forum and Community.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (24/3/16)

JOPO Strydom said:


> Good Day Ladies and Gents
> 
> So i finally got my TopBox, and wow it is just amazing, Ive got the Clapton Coil in and running it on 33W. When i just got it i coughed like you wont believe and then just bam. Its like inhaling love. I love this Orion Moonlight Juice aswell. So now sitting in the Office again Vaping and making everyone jealous, i cant believe how different this is to the Twisp Aero. I wish i started on the TopBox really. Stinkies are a thing of the past. #VapeOn.
> 
> ...


What resistance is the coil ?


----------



## Kalashnikov (24/3/16)

JOPO Strydom said:


> Good Day Ladies and Gents
> 
> So i finally got my TopBox, and wow it is just amazing, Ive got the Clapton Coil in and running it on 33W. When i just got it i coughed like you wont believe and then just bam. Its like inhaling love. I love this Orion Moonlight Juice aswell. So now sitting in the Office again Vaping and making everyone jealous, i cant believe how different this is to the Twisp Aero. I wish i started on the TopBox really. Stinkies are a thing of the past. #VapeOn.
> 
> ...



Try putting your lips on the tip. or using a plastic/glass driptip if it still burns. Mine burns too if i have to put my lips right over the drip tip like its a straw.


----------



## JOPO Strydom (24/3/16)

@WARMACHINE Says on screen 0.63


----------



## Greyz (24/3/16)

Also drawing/inhaling a bit faster really helps keep the drip tip cool. In my experience the drip tip gets quite hot on slow long D2L hit but if I inhale faster I can do an even longer D2L hit with the drip tip only getting warm.


----------

